# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment savoir si une question a dj t traite?

## Heka-thumbs

Bonjour,

Y-a-t'il un moteur de recherche interne  "Dveloppez.com" permettant de savoir si une question que l'on veut poser a dj t traite dans des termes comparables? Parce que j'ai beau chercher, je n'ai encore rien trouv.
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Caro-Line

Avant que tu ne poses tout un tas de questions sur le forum, je te conseille un peu de lecture :
*Mode d'emploi du forum*
Aide sur l'utilisation des boutons

----------


## Guardian

Avec ceci, tu devrais trouver facilement  :;): 



_(tu peux cliquer sur l'image pour l'agrandir)_

----------


## Heka-thumbs

> Avec ceci, tu devrais trouver facilement 
> 
> 
> 
> _(tu peux cliquer sur l'image pour l'agrandir)_


Ouf... Rapide et clair! Merci Ariel, le roi de la pdagogie  ::ccool::

----------


## Heka-thumbs

> Avant que tu ne poses tout un tas de questions sur le forum, je te conseille un peu de lecture :
> *Mode d'emploi du forum*
> Aide sur l'utilisation des boutons


Merci Caro-Line, je m'y attle!

----------

